# Question #14 - Pride Lines Trains



## LaRosa's Trains (Dec 4, 2015)

I've heard of a manufacturer that produced some of the coolest electric trains I've ever seen. I've actually seen some of those unique trains licensed by Disney from TM's Toy Trains & Christmas series. For example, I've seen a mining train with Snow White & the Seven Dwarfs, a handcar featuring Scrooge McDuck with his bag of money, and a handcar featuring Pinocchio and Jiminy Cricket. When I Google searched for these items, I found out they were made by Pride Lines Trains. However, I'm not surprised that all of the items I mentioned would become highly sought-after by collectors. Is Pride Lines out of business? Has Pride Lines ever published any catalogs? If Pride Lines catalogs do exist, I wish there would be a catalog archive to learn the history of its products. Here are some photos of the Disney trains.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Pride Lines LTD was owned an operated by John Davanzo and his wife Joyce. I do not know when he started to produce anything, or whether he ever had any catalogs. Unfortunately John passed away April 6, 2010, and is no longer in business, from what I understand. He did create some unique pieces, and I think that he was not in business for a long time, which would make anything made by Pride Lines a little hard to find. People seem to pay pretty high prices for anything made by them, as there probably were not a high quantity of any one item made in great numbers, which would make his products a little rare and hard to find.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

Pride Lines did make some really nice items, but were not in business all that long. I never knew they made the Scrooge McDuck hand car.
Like teledoc mentions Pride Line stuff could be expensive because it is very much sought after by collectors.

Lee Fritz


----------

